# Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada (21/22 Out)



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 19:52)

Qual será a temperatura mínima oficial mais baixa nesta noite/madrugada em Portugal Continental ?
Se quiserem, acrescentem aonde.

*Votação termina às 23:00*
Como a aplicação do forum não permite sondagens com limite horário, apenas diário, o tópico será encerrado às 23:00 e reaberto amanhã de manhã.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Viva Lamas de Mouro > -3,0ºC e <= -2,5ºC talvez superior


----------



## João Soares (21 Out 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Eu votei no intrevalo dos > -2,5ºC e <= -2,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (21 Out 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Votei em *> -3,0ºC e <= -2,5ºC*. Vamos ver se acerto


----------



## filipept (21 Out 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

-1 a -1.5 em Lamas de Mouro 

Até poderia baixar mais um pouco, ou então se houver nuvens será dificil baixar abaixo do 0. De qualquer forma esta é a minha aposta


----------



## Lightning (21 Out 2008 às 20:18)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Arrisquei em > 2,0ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2008 às 20:21)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

> -1,0ºC e <= -0,5ºC Montalegre


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2008 às 20:33)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Ora pois... Eis que Votei entre *-1,5ºC* e *-2,0ºC*


----------



## trepkos (21 Out 2008 às 20:40)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Votei -0,5 , -1 até pq moro no deserto e há que esperar para ver.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2008 às 21:01)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Talvez -2º nas Penhas Douradas e em Lamas de Mouro... não se esqueçam que nesta situação não há inversao térmica, que só acontece em situaçoes anticiclonicas e com a atmosfera estavel.
As minimas mais baixas serao na 4ª e 5ª.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2008 às 21:16)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Sem esperar pelas 23 que assim dá mais gozo 

> -2,0ºC e <= -1,5ºC Lamas de Mouro


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 21:20)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Eu vou para os > -0,5ºC e <= 0,0ºC em Lamas.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2008 às 21:39)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Escolhi o intervalo > 1,0ºC e <= 1,5ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Out 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Eu votei no intervalo de -2.0ºC a -1.5ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Out 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

*> -1,5ºC e <= -1,0ºC *

Vamos lá ver!


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

-1  a -0,5


----------



## Vince (22 Out 2008 às 11:05)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

Aparentemente ganhou o intervalo > 1,0ºC e <= 1,5ºC nas Penhas Douradas até às 06:00 UTC (madrugada).












Foi portanto o Dan e o licinio. Favor de contactarem o departamento de prémios para receberem o mesmo, um caldo Knorr de Lagosta.


----------



## iceworld (22 Out 2008 às 14:34)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*

- 0.5 a -1.0


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2008 às 14:36)

*Re: Temperatura mínima desta noite e madrugada*



Se o vento parar, a próxima madrugada poderá registrar valores ainda mais baixos que os de hoje.


----------



## CidadeNeve (22 Out 2008 às 22:37)

Não sei se a estação meteorológica que as Estradas de Portugal tem na Torre conta, mas hoje às 9h, na mesma altura que se registava queda de neve, o termómetro registava -2ºC.

Abraço


----------

